# 1880's Steam powered Sawmill



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I got pulled away from the mill today for a real treat!!:thumbsup: I was invited to help out with a saw mill that was powered by a 1903 case steam tractor thesaw mill itself dated to tht 1880's. I was real tired of wrangling logs on the wood mizer some how though i got a second wind and found myself wrangling logs at this old mill. the opertunity caught me completely off guard today and i didn't have my camera with me when i went. i was invited back to work with the sawyer who owns the mill so i will be sure to get some pics up in the next couple of weeks. all in all it was a lot of fun and the guys were awesome. it seems a bit dangerous though the blade is HUGE! and hangin' right out in the open yikes!!! i will be sure to stand back when i am there i have no desire to be the guy running the mill controls to scary.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Greg,
I remember years ago going to a local antique engine club's annual festival. They had an old sawmill powered by a big ol' steam tractor. The belt going from the tractor to the mill was pretty long. They had a couple of old fellas running the mill. They had to be close to eighty years old. They made it look easy. I love the old stuff like that. I could watch the hit-n-miss engines run all day long. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

